# Spawn Log: Koi Galaxy HMPK x Fancy Yellow HMPK 10/30/21



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Male:









Female:







Her form looks nicer than the picture. She didn’t want to hold still for me. Yellow with some faint black spotting.

Spawn Date: October 30th







Daddy Cosmo under a huge bubble nest.I watched for a while and I saw 6 or 7 wraps with an average of 7 eggs released per coupling. And I know they were at it both before and after a was watching, so might be a sizable spawn!

Stay tuned for results!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Looking forward to updates! Following!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

You are so lucky...! Huge bubble nest....and beautifull bettas!!!! Looking forward to updates, and a lot more photos!!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

It’ll be 72 hours this evening and I haven’t seen any wigglers yet… getting nervous. It was their first attempt so I guess I should expect that they might not have got it quite right. Male is still guarding and blowing the eggs back up into the nest if they fall. He did eat a few bites of food this morning, so at least he isn’t starving. Will update tonight.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

I should never have doubted them. Here’s a small section of the bubble nest as of a few minutes ago. How many tails can you count? There has to be close to 100 in this spawn. Hatch Day!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

There has to be close to 100 in this spawn. 
I think there are more...!! 🤣


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> There has to be close to 100 in this spawn.
> I think there are more...!! 🤣


You might be right! I took a picture of a portion of the nest and counted. I got to 83 and that’s just what I can see in the unfocused picture on a PART of the nest. Daddy’s doing a good job. I feel bad for him he’s constantly swimming back and forth picking them up as they fall. When he puts one back in the nest and darts down to grab another, he knocks five out with us tail. At least he eats a little when I feed him. I’ve only been feeding him in the morning and just a few pellets because I dont want to foul the water.
I’m sure there will be a die-off when I take over x.x But even then might have over a hundred fry. I’m excited to see what they look like!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m also going to be uploading this journey on instagram if anyone wants to follow me there! I'm on Instagram as westexbetta. Instagram


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I bet it is twice that number! Can’t wait to see picture updates in the future!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

About half of the fry are now free swimming. Bubble nest is nearly gone and the male has given up on putting the sinkers back up to the surface. I took him out for some much needed rest and turned up the heater for the fry. They needed it a bit warmer but I didn’t want to disturb the nest before now. Also gave the first feeding of microworm. I’ll also do the first water change tonight.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I am jealous!!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

5 days old and the fry are darting around the tub. I fed microworms twice yesterday and they were still alive this morning so no morning feeding. I plan on doing three small feedings a day and adding baby brine shrimp as two of those feedings at one week old. I’ve found one dead fry and the rest seem to be doing well. I keep thinking that there has to be more casualties but when I pass the turkey baster over the fry hanging out at the bottom, they dart away. I will update again at one week old unless something disastrous happens. There’s not much to look at right now!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Following! I love the female you chose in particular. Do you have plans for the fry?


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

mollyyymo said:


> Following! I love the female you chose in particular. Do you have plans for the fry?


I plan on selling them online and At a local fish store, if they’ll take them for store credit or cash.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Day 6 and still no dead fry! I’m really surprised, given how many there are. Did a 20% water change last night and fed microworms again this morning. I actually saw them eating, which was a big relief.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Day 7! Dad is fully recovered and built another bubble nest. He seems in good spirits! I could actually take a picture of the fry today. I think I’ll leave them in the spawning tub for a while longer. I had wanted to put them in a grow out tub at 1 week, but I’d never find them in there. First feeding of bbs is tonight. Hopefully they’ll have a growth spurt with all the extra nutrients.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

The fry are 9 days old and they’re darting around the tub more now. Less and less of them hang out around the bottom and are now exploring the water column. I read that bettas color up faster in a dark tub as opposed to a clear tub for growout. Does anyone know if this has any merit?


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Never heard of this….interesting if true


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

WesTexBetta said:


> I read that bettas color up faster in a dark tub as opposed to a clear tub for growout. Does anyone know if this has any merit?


I've never heard that before! If you try it please report back. I'm planning a spawn for March and might just give this a try too.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

mollyyymo said:


> I've never heard that before! If you try it please report back. I'm planning a spawn for March and might just give this a try too.


I definitely will! I’ll try to catch one every couple of days once they go into the growout tub and report when I start seeing color, with pics.
I added I video to my instagram of the fry today. I’m still supplementing with microworms even though I would like to go full bbs right about now. My home made hatchery isn’t reliable and I’m having trouble separating the cysts and shrimp. I have a dish hatchery ordered so hopefully that will help. I’m already seeing a bit of a size difference in the fry, which leads me to believe that the ones that manage to gobble up the bbs are growing faster. Small water changes every couple of days and business as usual!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

The die off has happened or is still happening. I’ve found 5-8 dead fry. They’re all much smaller than the others, so I’m assuming that they just had some kind of defect. I’m not worried it’s the water or anything unless I start seeing larger fry dying. I counted them the other day and there were around 50 just that I could see without moving any plants, heater or filter. Since those places are where they prefer to hang out, I’m assuming I have three times that in there. They’re getting bbs two times a day and they love it. If anyone is thinking about getting a hatchery, definitely go with the dish kind. I’m getting great hatch rates and it separates the eggs amazingly. All with no air or heat.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Dark but LOTS of fry! I’ll be sending one of these guys out in 2-3 months. Since it’s my first time shipping fish, I’ll need to ship out a test fish. If someone on here wants a free betta (male or female, your choice) just pay shipping and I’ll send it if you’ll let me know how he/she looks when it arrives. Giving plenty of heads up in case a tank needs to cycle.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

AWWW I love those little cute faces!!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Still small, but they’re definitely looking more and more like bettas every day! This one’s orange, fat belly is thanks to a recent bbs feast.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

They grow up REALY fast!! I hope this was also happening with my blue ram's fry...!!!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Dad has changed quite a bit in just a month. He’s getting a mask and the blue is definitely spreading!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

If you're looking to do a "test ship" in the spring, I have a 10g ready , just saying...


----------



## Dandelion (Dec 5, 2021)

This is so cool! Thanks for all the pictures


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

mollyyymo said:


> If you're looking to do a "test ship" in the spring, I have a 10g ready , just saying...


I do need to test ship and will take you up on that offer!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Moved everyone to the grow out tub today! A couple big ones are starting to show some color and I counted them! 163 tiny betta faces.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

WesTexBetta said:


> Moved everyone to the grow out tub today! A couple big ones are starting to show some color and I counted them! 163 tiny betta faces.
> View attachment 1036500
> 
> View attachment 1036501
> View attachment 1036502


Wow! A lot of tiny baby faces! They are so cute you probably won't have trouble finding homes for them!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Can't believe how big they're getting already! Sounds like a good size spawn. Congrats on your success.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

As a natural instinct, bettas prefer darker or hidden places which makes them feel more secure (guessing). Hence stressed bettas are advised to be kept in the dark.

That being said, naturally fry would feel more secure and color up sooner if kept in the dark. However, bettas are very adaptive. If they are thriving under bright light, then they should color up. 

IMO, since these are "show" fish, it is best to keep them under bright light since young. Changes from dark to bright at later age may stress some few individuals - though not for too long (adaptive).
. . . . . . . . . .

Try not to disturb/stress them in anyway. It should keep them docile much longer - long enough until it's time to re-home them.
Pro: no need to care individually and they gro faster
Con: fins will not develop as good as (or as fast as) isolated individuals. Cannot control an individual's eating habit (volume) - some may not get as much as others

BTW . . . .congrats on your success


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Sorry for the flash! You can really see the size differences here. Some are nearly an inch and some are a quarter that size! More and more are getting that blue iridescence. From what I’ve seen, this seems common with marble fry.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Several are changing from blue to white or white marbled. Very exciting! I can’t wait to start cupping so I can get a good look!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Yessss Tex is back! That bright yellow/bright blue guy front and center looks like he'll (she'll?) be stunning.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

mollyyymo said:


> Yessss Tex is back! That bright yellow/bright blue guy front and center looks like he'll (she'll?) be stunning.


There are several that look really interesting! One looks like an Oreo with a white band around its belly. I saw some nipping this morning so I might start cupping, but they look pretty small to me still. I’ll have to observe them for a while this afternoon to be sure.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Welcome back Tex! Your bettas are absolutely STUNNING!!! They will turn out to be gorgeous fish.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Welcome back Tex! Your bettas are absolutely STUNNING!!! They will turn out to be gorgeous fish.


Thanks! I hope so! Marbles are so fun because you never know exactly what you’ll get. I’m hoping for some yellow/blue marbles but I think it won’t be likely.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Pictures without the biofilm! They change now every day. Smaller ones are are coloring in blue or white and then they start to marble. These pictures give a good idea of the whole spawn at the moment. I didnt see any more aggression so I’m still on track to start cupping in a month. I’ll update when more of them color up or if I start getting some crazy colors that I want to share! Let me know if you already have a favorite!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

How cute! I love the one with the black head and the white body... 🥰


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Love the last picture where the largest fry is actually looking up at the camera! Several fish have developed a bright pearly color that the camera doesn’t do justice. That paired with their bright blue fins looks amazing. I know they’ll keep changing but I hope at least one stays that color! A few have also started to get a mottled black and blue, with at least one being mottled dark blue and pearl.

Every day when I wake up they look a little different! Largest is about an inch long with the smallest still having fry colors and being a quarter inch (or smaller!). The size disparity is pretty amazing. I know that if I separate out the small ones they’ll grow faster, but I’m afraid of my husbands wrath if I set up yet another tank or tub! They’ll just have to be behind until I start cupping the bigguns.


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

The largest fry turned all white with a blue tail (center of the first picture) It used to be the one with the black head. The two in the bottom picture are two of my favorites and I can’t believe how lucky I was to get a shot of them booping ‘noses’ like that! As you can see, everyone continues to color up. No aggression among each other, but I was surprised to see them going after any snail of it dare moves while they’re looking.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

They're so pretty!! And getting so big! 

I love the one in the first pic, the yellow, orange, and white. Reminds me of a piece of candy corn!


----------



## Alia M (Jan 5, 2022)

Can't wait to see them growwww! I'm having my 1st spawn of Galaxy Koi. It's always exciting to see the color changes!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

A few more have colored up so just a quick pic update!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

WesTexBetta said:


> View attachment 1037419
> 
> View attachment 1037418
> 
> A few more have colored up so just a quick pic update!


They all have turned out to be beautiful bettas!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Small picture dump!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Wow! They all sure turned out to be beauty's! Congrats on the success!


----------



## WesTexBetta (Nov 1, 2021)

Another picture dump they’re a bit slow growing. hope they’ll be ready to sell by the end of the month!


----------

